# Best mobo for Phenom II X6?



## satswid (Sep 11, 2011)

Pls suggest


----------



## Cilus (Sep 11, 2011)

Please mention your budget first and did you already purchase the processor? Also if the processor is purchased then mention the model number.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 11, 2011)

it all depends on ur budget & purpose
for overclocking and high end gaming sabertooth 990fx & crosshair V suggested.
also u budget wise u can look for 970,990x platforms


----------



## satswid (Sep 12, 2011)

Budget is around 7k max.
And I have not purchased the Processor yet, but the seller is giving me a combo of Phenom II X6 with Asus 880g.

Is there any suggestions for these?
I need them to play some latest games and also want them to be future-proof.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 12, 2011)

M5A97 EVO  board is quite good except fact it doesn't have onboard GPU
970 is complete new platform unlike 880
it should cost u around rs.7050

about CPU, rethink if u really need 6 core? well fact is most of Softwares & Games do not utilize all cores at full extent, instead get Phenom II x4 550BE, spend Saved money on buying good GPU which certainly fullfill ur needs for next 1-2yrs.
Also one more thing is if u can wait till 20september(rumor launch date for new amd CPU), Bulldozer CPU 'll be launchin so u can try ur hands on it

onboard GPU doesn't worth playing latest games.

also Gaming and entertainment is only purpose then u may look for AMD llano Bundle, llano CPU with inbuilt graphics


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 12, 2011)

satswid said:


> Budget is around 7k max.
> And I have not purchased the Processor yet, but the seller is giving me a combo of Phenom II X6 with Asus 880g.



which model & for how much? & which 880G? Asus have a few 880G based boards.



satswid said:


> Is there any suggestions for these?
> I need them to play some latest games and also want them to be future-proof.



are you upgrading your PC or this is a fresh build? if upgrading can you list the existing parts. cause more details is needed before we can say it'll be able to play latest games. modern games are really graphics heavy. will need a discrete GPU. 

in case this is a fresh build, answer this questionnaire.


----------



## topgear (Sep 12, 2011)

satswid said:


> Budget is around 7k max.
> And I have not purchased the Processor yet, but the seller is giving me a combo of Phenom II X6 with Asus 880g.
> 
> Is there any suggestions for these?
> I need them to play some latest games and also want them to be future-proof.



for playing latest and future games you need to buy a discrete gfx card.

Don't make the purchase right now - wait a few more days for BullDozer cpus and then make the buying decision  - you'll get better deals


----------



## satswid (Sep 13, 2011)

curious_tech said:


> M5A97 EVO  board is quite good except fact it doesn't have onboard GPU
> 970 is complete new platform unlike 880
> it should cost u around rs.7050
> 
> ...




Thanks a lot bro for the helpful advice.
I think I will go for Phenom II X4 955 B.E.
Please suggest the best mobo for this


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ buddy just wait for some more days and you will get very nice deals.on September 19th Bulldozer is going to be released.also price drop in current processors.


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ yep, a 6 core and 8 core BD cpus will be priced around ~10.5k and ~11.5k reproductively but then again they are the high end BD cpus but for a price drop in existing Phenom II quad core cpu line up we might have to wait for the release of a quad core BD cpu.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 15, 2011)

^^price drop is almost impossible, the day Bulldozer will release from that date AMD will start removing entire PHENOM II series so there are less chances of Price drop even in Phenom II X6 from AMD side & its officially stated by their representative. But its up to Local dealers who may want to get rid of Existing stocks & thus price reduction is possible from their end.

Also BD is not bringing too much happiness to enthusiast though it recently broke world record by clocking Highest as most probably in Q1 or Q2 AMDs completely new Line up that is Socket FM2 & Komodo will be in Market so in simple words BYE BYE AM3+(not entirely but partially). Its not so Happy move as AMD following Intel footsteps upgrading Platforms within Year.

On other side some good news recently by Intel as IVY going to be compatible with LGA 1155

Anyways Competition gonna be close waiting for First Bulldozer review 

@OP its advisable to wait till bulldozer release just 4days to go if its 19!!


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 16, 2011)

No, Bulldozer is delayed to "Q4 2011" (optimistically, that means October).

AnandTech - Look Out Bulldozer, Here Comes Trinity: AMD's 2012 Demo on Video at IDF

You can get a 970 series board or the Asus M4A89GTD Pro/USB3 which comes at abt 8.3K, purportedly having AM3+ support via BIOS update.

Most likely there will be a decent price drop for all Phenom II X4 models but not for Phenom II X6 after BD is released.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 16, 2011)

curious_tech said:


> @OP its advisable to wait till bulldozer release just 4days to go if its 19!!



From where did you get this info??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 16, 2011)

^^before delaying to q4 BD was believed to be launched on 19th september.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 17, 2011)

^^ Oh!! for a moment, I thought that it have been true that only 4 days left.  But, sadly its not.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 17, 2011)

^^I don't know why they are delaying this time when they have already showed the oc potential of bd and broke a world record.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Sep 18, 2011)

^If I remember right, it had something to do with thermals and yields. AMD thought it was better to insert units in the server market first, where their market share is weaker, than to sell it as a desktop unit.

Anyway, the original poster can get this:

MSI 970A-G45 AMD Motherboard, Compare and Buy latest AMD Motherboards Online in India: bitFang.com

It has all the latest features and supports AM3+.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2011)

Op can get a AMD 970 mobo for as low as ~5.6k ie Asus M5A97 and save the rest o the money to get a good gfx card.

and if multi-gpu support what he is looking for thn he should pt for Asus M5A99X EVO @ 10k - but for any of these mobo Op need to have a discrete gfx card


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

+1 for Asus M5A97 for considering its price. Although the MSI one is also good but sited at higher price.


----------



## curious_tech (Sep 30, 2011)

hmmm... lots of tips, suggestions, discussions, advises bt no response from OP,
might be busy or does he make purchase?


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2011)

^^ may be he is waiting for the release of BullDozer cpus


----------



## curious_tech (Oct 3, 2011)

ohh....if that's true i have my all wishes with OP to sustain as long as he can..lol...AMDs waiting game ripped me totally from Up to Bottom....huh!!
killed my patience so badly that I kicked my AMD Fanboy thingy aside & settle for SB I5 config


----------

